# Joe having a sled ride



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Wish I were 2


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Filling grandpa's boot


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cute!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome video's I rember my dad made a sled like the one lil fella is in I was pulling her and she leaned to one side and she got her first face wash them early years for kids are priceless for us thanx for posting that it brought back good memories for me


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thanks, I was pulled in that sled when I was little as well.
This was my mom's and uncle's sled when they were kids.
My great granddad built the sides for it bad in the late 60's.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is priceless! Thanks for sharing, it put a big smile on my face tonight


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Grandpa's teaching someone some BAD snow-in-the-boot habits!:googly:

You wait until that child learns how to make a proper snowball. He will show you no mercy


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Great stuff! I enjoyed watching that.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He's a doll. Mike's right, it does bring back great memories. It's just to bad they turn into teenagers. But I guess they have to, or we'd never let them go.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I had a sled like that. Thanks Jeff, good memories revisited.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Very cute Jeff! He's getting so big!


----------

